# Las Vegas questions



## Hardwire (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

So I am tagging along with the wife to a work trip to LV (from the UK) this weekend and it seems I will have at least two days of "dead time" without her during the day.

Is it worth taking the camera and are there shots worth grabbing during the day, excluding major places like the canyon as she will also want to see that?

Kit wise any suggestions, keep it light for travel? I have a 5d3, 24-70 2.8 II, 50 1.4, 70-200 2.8 I and a 600 speedlight

Many thanks in advance.


----------

